# Dovahkiin vs Harrypotter verse



## OS (Nov 25, 2011)

The Dragonborn is on his way to invade the harry potter verse.

Dragonborn gets

-all shouts(no spam unless he can do spamming)
-ghostblade
-Mace of Molag Bal
-Daedric armor(to look like he's gonna kill some bitches)

Scenario 1- everyone at once but he/she has their dragon already out helping.

Scenario 2-one at a time.


Bonus scenario- he invades Hogwarts with Nightingale armor without them knowing when he will attack.

Battlefield is Hogwarts


----------



## Gone (Nov 25, 2011)

Dosnt Dovahkiin have 100% magic resist?


----------



## OS (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Dosnt Dovahkiin have 100% magic resist?



don't know. Completed both main quests and still affected by magic.


----------



## Gone (Nov 25, 2011)

I havnt seen it either, just something somone told me on these forums.


----------



## ZebraNitro (Nov 25, 2011)

If he's not 100% magic resistant, Avada Kedavra.


----------



## locotoooo (Nov 25, 2011)

Magic resistance is capped at 85%, meaning only 15% of spells cast on Dovahkiin will take effect on him; he also can use Spell Absorption at 100% for 1 minute so any spell used during that time will just replenish his magicka.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 25, 2011)

FUS RO DAH!


----------



## conorgenov (Nov 26, 2011)

well I'm not that far, I have only become the leader of the dark brotherhood, just beat thalmar embassey mission cuz I forgot to give the wood elf my armor so I had to level up, got level 19, and became a wearwolf. I don't know what the ghostblade or that mace is or what any of that armor does, however if the dragonborn summons a dragon I have no idea how long it would last. if he avoids avada kadavra he probably takes out a sizeable chunk.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 27, 2011)

As long as Dovahkiin avoids Avada Kedavra he wins but then again if he saves his shouts for Become Ethereal then nothing would touch him.


----------



## Gone (Nov 27, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Magic resistance is capped at 85%, meaning only 15% of spells cast on Dovahkiin will take effect on him; he also can use Spell Absorption at 100% for 1 minute so any spell used during that time will just replenish his magicka.



They have shield spells in Harry Potter as well though, and they dont work on Avada Kedavera. He could dodge it with the slow time shout though (maybe).


----------



## KiraOrLight (Nov 27, 2011)

Actually, some do. Remember some of Dumby's shields?


----------



## Gone (Nov 27, 2011)

KiraOrLight said:


> Actually, some do. Remember some of Dumby's shields?



When did Dumbledore ever deflect Avada Kedevra?


----------



## Illairen (Nov 28, 2011)

Dohvakiin can beat everyone in HPverse 1 vs 1, but not the whole verse at once.

My Nerevarine or my Hero of Cyrodiil could solo the verse at once though


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Nov 28, 2011)

Hero of Cyrodil is a deidric prince. He is the strongest of the ES portagonist.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2011)

KiraOrLight said:


> Actually, some do. Remember some of Dumby's shields?



He never used magical shields against an AK, instead he used physical objects to block the AK.


----------



## OS (Nov 28, 2011)

Illairen said:


> Dohvakiin can beat everyone in HPverse 1 vs 1, but not the whole verse at once.
> 
> My Nerevarine or my Hero of Cyrodiil could solo the verse at once though



Well i think a huge chunk can be taken out because of time slow. Enough time to run through some of them.


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 29, 2011)

A normal Nord soldier using a Shout can break through castle fortifications.

The Greybeards shouting at you was able to shake the entire world, as evidenced in the lore (This is said to be the case for when they Shouted at Tiber Septim, and one of the Greybeards directly confirms that what they said to the Dovahkiin was exactly what was said to good ol' Tiber Septim).

Eventually, the Dovahkiin is obviously stronger than Paarthunax, leader of the Greybeards.

So... Apply a bit of powerscaling and allow the lore, and the Dovahkiin easily Shouts Hogwarts into a pile of dust.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 29, 2011)

Just call Odahviing and watch him tear everyone to quivering shreds. Why overcomplicate things when you have a monstrously powerful dragon at your beck and call?


----------



## Gone (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> A normal Nord soldier using a Shout can break through castle fortifications.
> 
> The Greybeards shouting at you was able to shake the entire world, as evidenced in the lore (This is said to be the case for when they Shouted at Tiber Septim, and one of the Greybeards directly confirms that what they said to the Dovahkiin was exactly what was said to good ol' Tiber Septim).
> 
> ...



Except hes never actualy shown feats of being that powerful anywhere in game, The greybeards may say that he would outscale them quickly but the most his "blunt" shouts ever do is send people flying. And just because he kills a dragon dosnt make him more powerful than one.

Also people are giving too much credit to Dovah having his dragon out, Harry Potter verse has dragons as well as I recall and people deal with them alright. IMO the storm shout is more powerful, the time slow shout as well.


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Except hes never actualy shown feats of being that powerful anywhere in game,



Right, like how in-game Dagoth Ur never sank a country or stopped a city-destroying/country affecting moon with a gesture, despite how we know that he obviously could, due to being more powerful than the Tribunal combined (Vivec managed those feats alone, and in particular the moon feat is still being managed when he is a shadow of his original power).

Gameplay=/=Lore, now, if the OP wants to ban lore and focus only on gameplay, then that is something else.



> The greybeards may say that he would outscale them quickly but the most his "blunt" shouts ever do is send people flying.



The Greybeards say that in a few days he has mastered what took the most talented years to accomplish. To argue that he would not outstrip them is asinine, especially when killing their leader is a friggin' quest.

And yeah, normal soldiers with the Thu'um can blast apart castle fortifications, to suggest that the Dovahkiin can't is ridiculous, he is by definition the most powerful practitioner of the Thu'um around besides dragons (And although I have not beaten the main quest, I can only assume you kill Alduin, which would make you _the_ most powerful practitioner). 



> And just because he kills a dragon dosnt make him more powerful than one.



Actually yeah, that is basically what it means. Especially since, you know, he proceeds to devour their souls and take on their power into himself. 



> Also people are giving too much credit to Dovah having his dragon out, Harry Potter verse has dragons as well as I recall and people deal with them alright. IMO the storm shout is more powerful, the time slow shout as well.



One must ask the question of how powerful the Dovahkiin's dragon is in relation to a Harry Potter dragon.


----------



## Gone (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Right, like how in-game Dagoth Ur never sank a country or stopped a city-destroying/country affecting moon with a gesture, despite how we know that he obviously could, due to being more powerful than the Tribunal combined (Vivec managed those feats alone, and in particular the moon feat is still being managed when he is a shadow of his original power).
> 
> Gameplay=/=Lore, now, if the OP wants to ban lore and focus only on gameplay, then that is something else.
> 
> ...



Ok what I should have said is that in the current lore he has never displayed that kidn of power. The Greybeards said that he learns the shouts faster than them because he is Dragonborn, like you said he learns a shout in a matter of days that took them years. The implication being that given enough time Dovahkiin would eventualy far surpass the greybeards.

The problem with your argument is that time has not come yet. Nothing in Skyrim or any current lore about the Dovahkiin in Skyrim (which atm I think is just the game) has him surpassing the greybeards in destructive power. Like you said he very likley will someday, but he hasnt yet.

And btw Im pretty sure they just made the room shake not the entire mountain. And even if they did, that dosnt mean they could destroy a magic castle like Hogwarts with it. Hell the muggles in Harry Potter have nuclear weapons, that dosnt mean they would be able to destroy Hogwarts with one.



> Actually yeah, that is basically what it means. Especially since, you know, he proceeds to devour their souls and take on their power into himself.



No thats not what it means at all. Absorbing the dragons soul gives him the ability to use shouts, it dosnt let him fly, he isnt immortal, and he most certinly isnt as strong as a dragon.

Again I say just because he kills a dragon, dosnt make him as powerful as one, he does it through skill and inginuity. The champion of Cyrodill defeated Jygalaag and he wasnt as powerful as a Daedric Prince (at least not yet) and the Nereverine defeated Dagoth Ur as well as an aspect of Hircine.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 29, 2011)

Actually, being able to kill a dragon DOES make the Dovahkiin more powerful than them. To a dragon, a fight is basically a debate to the death - you basically win by out-shouting them.


----------



## Gone (Nov 29, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Actually, being able to kill a dragon DOES make the Dovahkiin more powerful than them. To a dragon, a fight is basically a debate to the death - you basically win by out-shouting them.



Not really my point :/

His Thun may very well be more powerful than a dragons, it almost definatly is considering how many souls he collects. I mean as a whole, a Dragon is larger, it can fly, its much stronger. But if he shoots an arrow into its head it will still die, therefore he could kill one without being more powerful.

It was a stupid point forget I said it. I misread what DJ meant by more powerful.


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Ok what I should have said is that in the current lore he has never displayed that kidn of power. The Greybeards said that he learns the shouts faster than them because he is Dragonborn, like you said he learns a shout in a matter of days that took them years. The implication being that given enough time Dovahkiin would eventualy far surpass the greybeards.



I actually re-tracked my source down, and am now a bit sketchy on its validity as evidence, in terms of actually shaking the World. It may be "merely" a legend. 

That doesn't change other, more historical evidence though.



"When the Nords attack a city, they take no siege engines or cavalry; the Tongues form in a wedge in front of the gatehouse, and draw in breath. When the leader lets it out in a kiai, the doors are blown in, and the axemen rush into the city." 

Obviously, the Dovahkiin should be a greater practioner of the Thu'um. Oh, and this source is within the game, Skyrim.

Of course, the Greybeards do get feats of shaking the entire monastery with a whisper, and the entire Hold of Whiterun with a single Shout from High Hrothgar, the Dovahkiin withstood them shouting at him for a prolonged period of time.



> The problem with your argument is that time has not come yet. Nothing in Skyrim or any current lore about the Dovahkiin in Skyrim (which atm I think is just the game) has him surpassing the greybeards in destructive power. Like you said he very likley will someday, but he hasnt yet.



Considering that you have to go out and learn Shouts that they can't just teach you, and you have a quest for killing their leader, and you eventually kill the most powerful practioner of the Thu'um in existence (Hell, Alduin, when you fight him on the Throat of the World, acknowledges your power), that seems highly unlikely. 



> And btw Im pretty sure they just made the room shake not the entire mountain.



The top of the mountain, the effect occurs outside as well.



> And even if they did, that dosnt mean they could destroy a magic castle like Hogwarts with it. Hell the muggles in Harry Potter have nuclear weapons, that dosnt mean they would be able to destroy Hogwarts with one.



I am pretty sure that is exactly what it means. The entire reason the Wizarding World separated from the Muggle world was because they couldn't handle a bunch of pissed off Muggles with muskets, Hogwarts being a "magic castle" doesn't all of the sudden give it special durability.



> No thats not what it means at all. Absorbing the dragons soul gives him the ability to use shouts, it dosnt let him fly, he isnt immortal, and he most certinly isnt as strong as a dragon.



You do realise that the reason the Dovahkiin can't fly is because he doesn't have wings right? And you do realise that the dragons are biologically immortal, right? And you do realise that dragons are much bigger, right (Though really, not sure why he couldn't be as strong as a dragon)? I mean, I'm speaking of power concerning the Thu'um, and as Lucifeller below me said, battles between dragons are no different than debates, the stronger Thu'um wins, and the Dovahkiin proceeds to devour the soul of the dragon to empower his Thu'um. Which is what I was talking about. Thu'um.



> Again I say just because he kills a dragon, dosnt make him as powerful as one, he does it through skill and inginuity. The champion of Cyrodill defeated Jygalaag and he wasnt as powerful as a Daedric Prince (at least not yet) and the Nereverine defeated Dagoth Ur as well as an aspect of Hircine.



Can you prove he does it through skill and ingenuity? Can you provide evidence that your conclusion is correct, the one which requires more assumptions than "Yeah he's more powerful"?

And no, the Champ of Cyrodill was as powerful as a Daedric Prince at that point, he had Sheogorath's staff, effectively making him the same calibur of being (In lore anyway). Nerevarine was clearly powerful enough to defeat Dagoth Ur, really, there's no arguing that, I mean, Vivec was less powerful than a friggin' Ash Vampire by the time of the game and could stop a country-devastating force, the Nerevarine was stronger than that. Do note that it required two of the Tribunal at their full power to defeat an aspect of Mehrunes Dagon, whereas you bested an aspect of Hircine alone.

The lore of the Elder Scrolls series is pretty up there in power, which the gameplay doesn't translate so well.


----------



## Gone (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> I actually re-tracked my source down, and am now a bit sketchy on its validity as evidence, in terms of actually shaking the World. It may be "merely" a legend.
> 
> That doesn't change other, more historical evidence though.
> 
> ...



He should be, but going by feats he hasnt shown himself capable of anything like that. At least not yet. And I think that particular legend may be an exageration of how powerful the voice is when used by non Dova, since nobody besides the main character and the Greybeards ever show anything close to that.





> I am pretty sure that is exactly what it means. The entire reason the Wizarding World separated from the Muggle world was because they couldn't handle a bunch of pissed off Muggles with muskets, Hogwarts being a "magic castle" doesn't all of the sudden give it special durability.



When was anything like that ever said? Hagrid said that they seperated from the Muggle world because they didnt want to be bothered with magical solutions to every day problems (although I suspect there was more to it than that).

Every historical piece that deals with witches/wizards going against muggles makes it appear the muggles were never any threat at all. There was one bit that mentioned how anybody who actualy died during a witch burning was a muggle because a real witch/wizard wouldnt be able to be captured.



> You do realise that the reason the Dovahkiin can't fly is because he doesn't have wings right? And you do realise that the dragons are biologically immortal, right? And you do realise that dragons are much bigger, right (Though really, not sure why he couldn't be as strong as a dragon)? I mean, I'm speaking of power concerning the Thu'um, and as Lucifeller below me said, battles between dragons are no different than debates, the stronger Thu'um wins, and the Dovahkiin proceeds to devour the soul of the dragon to empower his Thu'um. Which is what I was talking about. Thu'um.



That was my point, when you said he was more powerful than the Greybeard leader I thought you meant general power, not just the voice. Forget i said it I dont know where I was going with that.



> And no, the Champ of Cyrodill was as powerful as a Daedric Prince at that point, he had Sheogorath's staff, effectively making him the same calibur of being (In lore anyway).



Thats a bit of a reach, I dont remember it ever being stated anywhere that the staff made you as powerful as Sheogorath. Ill give you that one though.



> Nerevarine was clearly powerful enough to defeat Dagoth Ur, really, there's no arguing that



*HELL* no he was not. The only reason he was able to defeat Dagoth Ur (in terms of lore) was because he had Keening, Sunder, and Wraithguard. But Dagoth ur was still channeling a good portion of the power of Lorkhans Heart, he was still massivly more powerful than the Nereverine, and so was Hircines aspect.

Heres a point I wanna make about the voice btw. Ulfric was unable to use his at the begining of the game when the imperials gagged him. And even a novice in the Harry potter verse can use a silencing spell, and I doubt even with the time slow Dovahkiin can dodge thousands of spells at once. And even if he could Harry has his invisbility cloak, plus Dumbledore can turn invisible as well and easily catch him by suprise with one.

All els fails somone from the Harry Potter verse goes back in time with a time tuner and tosses baby Dovahkiin off the throat of the world. Dovah could kill many of the high teirs in Harry Potter 1v1, but he is not taking the entire verse by himself.


----------



## Gone (Nov 29, 2011)

Also even if the Hero of Cyrodill is channeling Sheogoraths full power, Jygalaag is still more powerful. He was originaly considered one of (if not the) most powerful Daedric prince. Sheogorath on the other hand had his spell stopped by Vivec. Not that Im saying Sheo=Vivec in terms of power, but he is less powerful than Jyg, that was part of the point of the other princes putting the curse on him.


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> He should be, but going by feats he hasnt shown himself capable of anything like that. At least not yet. And I think that particular legend may be an exageration of how powerful the voice is when used by non Dova, since nobody besides the main character and the Greybeards ever show anything close to that.



Once more, the gameplay can not demonstrate the power of the verse as well as the lore can. In the lore, powerful mages do insane shit like creating mathematical theories proving someone doesn't exist, rewriting a law of reality and erasing you from existence. And why would it be an exagerration? It's a background, historical book on the Nords, not a tale of a legend. 



> When was anything like that ever said? Hagrid said that they seperated from the Muggle world because they didnt want to be bothered with magical solutions to every day problems (although I suspect there was more to it than that).





The source is apparently Pottermore, but I admittedly can't confirm this myself.



> Every historical piece that deals with witches/wizards going against muggles makes it appear the muggles were never any threat at all. There was one bit that mentioned how anybody who actualy died during a witch burning was a muggle because a real witch/wizard wouldnt be able to be captured.



The source above separates "Witch-burnings" and "Muggles misteken for witches burned," clearly implying that witches were in fact burned.

Beyond that, Rowling has directly stated that were a Wizard to fight a Muggle with a shotgun, the Wizard would win (I assume this is general, rather than absolute, though).



> That was my point, when you said he was more powerful than the Greybeard leader I thought you meant general power, not just the voice. Forget i said it I dont know where I was going with that.



Ah, okay, didn't see your post before I replied.



> Thats a bit of a reach, I dont remember it ever being stated anywhere that the staff made you as powerful as Sheogorath. Ill give you that one though.



It would be absurd if you weren't a Daedric Prince in power, to defeat a Daedric Prince at his full might. Nocturnal for instance is capable of, through the Gray Cowl, warping reality on a planetary scale within Mundus, despite the vast majority of her power being locked out of Mundus. Sheogorath similarly was capable of devastating a country by crashing a moon into Vivec (The city). Before you get the staff, any attempts to attack Sheogorath result in an untimely death, you being powerless before him. 



> *HELL* no he was not. The only reason he was able to defeat Dagoth Ur (in terms of lore) was because he had Keening, Sunder, and Wraithguard. But Dagoth ur was still channeling a good portion of the power of Lorkhans Heart, he was still massivly more powerful than the Nereverine, and so was Hircines aspect.[/qupte]
> 
> Based on... What? You have to defeat Dagoth Ur a first time before you can actually reach Lorkhan's Heart, you just can't kill him. And you forger that Lord Nerevar has beaten an empowered Dagoth Ur once before, as a mortal. And you certainly kick Hircine's Aspect's ass. Though really, to prove my point, the Nerevarine just has to be more powerful than Vivec, and he certainly is.
> 
> ...


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Also even if the Hero of Cyrodill is channeling Sheogoraths full power, Jygalaag is still more powerful. He was originaly considered one of (if not the) most powerful Daedric prince. Sheogorath on the other hand had his spell stopped by Vivec. Not that Im saying Sheo=Vivec in terms of power, but he is less powerful than Jyg, that was part of the point of the other princes putting the curse on him.



They are the same being. Also, Jyggalag "growing in power" could easily be interpreted as influence.

Sheogorath is much more powerful than any single being in Mundus, the reason Vivec stopped the moon was because the vast majority of a Daedric Prince's power is effectively locked out of Mundus.


----------



## Gone (Nov 29, 2011)

I could sit here and Debate Elder Scrolls lore with you all night, but that could in fact go back and foreth *all night* so Imma just stick to the debate itself.

Even with 85% spell resistance he would only have to be hit with about 7 spells for one to get through and Avada Kedavera would go through even if it was 99% spell resistance, and there are hundreds, if not thousands, of wizards and witches in the HP verse that can cast a silence spell.

Against the entire verse Dova has no chance at all, besides hundreds of magic users he has to fight dragons, basalisks, dementors, giants, and all sorts of other creatures. His dragon would die in about 30 seconds being such a large target. He might last a little while while, but only with time slowing shout.

1v1 I agree he could kill anybody in the HP verse, but Voldemort might give him a little bit of trouble, and Dumbledore would beat him if he had prep time.

Also tiny nit pick but the Elder Scrolls only work in Nirn, this fight takes place in the Harry Potter verse.


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2011)

The dragon has the same powers as you. Since he can speak dragon. .


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 29, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Even with 85% spell resistance he would only have to be hit with about 7 spells for one to get through and Avada Kedavera would go through even if it was 99% spell resistance, and there are hundreds, if not thousands, of wizards and witches in the HP verse that can cast a silence spell.



Invisibility at the start, Whirlwind Sprints away to plan his next move. :3 

He has options for avoiding the initial barrage of spells as well, especially considering IIRC (Too lazy to go back and read the OP) this is a maxed out Dovahkiin. Teleportation/Whirlwind Sprint is a pretty generic Thu'um use, and in the lore is capable of transporting people miles. 

Incidentally, the Dovahkiin can disarm them of their wands with a shout, and wandless magic isn't exactly ordinary.



> Against the entire verse Dova has no chance at all, besides hundreds of magic users he has to fight dragons, basalisks, dementors, giants, and all sorts of other creatures. His dragon would die in about 30 seconds being such a large target. He might last a little while while, but only with time slowing shout.



Dragons? Oh please, those dragons are jokes compared to the norm.

The Basilisk? Now, that _could_ be a real problem, I'll admit. Dementors as well, actually. I'm not sure he would have the means to destroy one. Giants are a non-issue though.

How powerful is his dragon relative to other dragons?

And no, based on lore, he could devastate Hogwarts with a Shout.



> 1v1 I agree he could kill anybody in the HP verse, but Voldemort might give him a little bit of trouble, and Dumbledore would beat him if he had prep time.



Fus Roh Dah?



> Also tiny nit pick but the Elder Scrolls only work in Nirn, this fight takes place in the Harry Potter verse.



Thinking like that leads to shit like the Force won't work on non-SW characters, or the Flash can't use the Speed Force outside of the DC universe. It is unwise to partake in such thoughts.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 30, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Magic resistance is capped at 85%, meaning only 15% of spells cast on Dovahkiin will take effect on him; he also can use Spell Absorption at 100% for 1 minute so any spell used during that time will just replenish his magicka.



Actually, as I recall it's his physical defense that is capped at 85%.  His magic resistance can potentially go all the way to 100% if you sufficiently enchant your gear.  Least if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 30, 2011)

Both magic and physical resist go to 90%. However, Wards reduce damage even further (potentially negating it completely) and outright stop status effect spells. Even the wimpy Lesser Ward can negate status spells, in fact, so Avada Kedavra is hilariously useless, as are basically, oh, any other spells that do something that isn't damage.

Also, I'll reiterate, all Dovahkiin has to do is Storm Call and drop lightning on the whole area. That will give the HP wizards something to think about far more than killing him, what with having to avoid being fried and all.

Or he could just twink full magic absorb on himself and simply laugh at absolutely all the offense HP can level at him. Spells? More like free magicka refill.


----------



## Gone (Nov 30, 2011)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Invisibility at the start, Whirlwind Sprints away to plan his next move. :3
> 
> He has options for avoiding the initial barrage of spells as well, especially considering IIRC (Too lazy to go back and read the OP) this is a maxed out Dovahkiin. Teleportation/Whirlwind Sprint is a pretty generic Thu'um use, and in the lore is capable of transporting people miles.



Except the Op said he cant spam shouts unless he can in game as well, and he cant. Like I said his best bet at survivng against the whole verse for any ammount of time is the time slow shout and an invisibility spell.



> Incidentally, the Dovahkiin can disarm them of their wands with a shout, and wandless magic isn't exactly ordinary.



Except he can only disarm those that get hit by the shout, which goes in an outward cone in front of him. And if he blows his shout cooldown on that, everybody who isnt disarmed slaughters him.



> And no, based on lore, he could devastate Hogwarts with a Shout.



Ok first and formost I am going to say what has been said to me many many times since I started posting here. We go by feats here. So saying that Dovahkiin > Paarthurnax, and Paarthurnax > Greybeards, therefor Dovahkiin > Greybeards, is folly. That is unless you can prove that Dovahkiin ony killed Paarthurnax with his Thu'um and nothing els.

And even then the Greybeards, Paarthurnax, and Dovahkiin all have different powers of the Thu'um. Dragons for example hardly ever even use their thu'um other than breathing fire/frost, or when speaking to each other. In combat (against mortals at least) they use their claws and teeth and breath to fight.

Also I say once again Dovahkiin is clearly not yet as powerful as the Greybeards. They are so powerful in the voice that they unleash it just by means of normal speech, not even using specific shouts. Thats why Arngeir is the only one who can talk to you, the rest are too powerful. Dovahkiin obviously can talk to people normaly without his voice destroying them. 

And again Hogwarts has prtection against harmfull spells, its not a reach that it would be protected from shouts.


EDIT: Also at the guy saying spell resist absorbs Avada Kadevera needs to rethink that. Death is an absolute, saying you resist 90% of it is like trying to figure out what 90% of zero or infinity is, so the damage cant be soaked. As far as chance to resist it, with 90% you still only need 10 of them to hit for 1 to get through.

Spell absorption should work on Avada Kedavera, but resistance will not.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 30, 2011)

Spell resistance works as a reduction only for damage. With status effects like death, that is the likelihood of it WORKING at all.

To give you an idea, spell resistance in Skyrim is so potent it can disable spells you cast on YOURSELF, such as Conjuration ones. That's right, you can fail to summon a monster to do your bidding because your spell resistance is so high it stops the spell from binding the monster to you.

Same with status - when you have maxed resistance, the percentage indicates how likely the spell is to completely fail. Basically, the chance of the spell working is too small. And statistics don't help too much since rather than working in an increasing factor, it checks failure individually. So out of 10 spells cast of you, you'll usually see ZERO of them stick. I had to go through over 50 spells being cast on me before one worked as intended. In the time it takes HP characters to cast 50 spells, the Dovahkiin will have already cast Mass Hysteria and cause everyone to attack everyone else - don't you love how Skyrim spells are a lot faster in coming out than HP ones?

Hell there's even Mass Hysteria STAVES, and those don't need any charge time...


----------



## Gone (Nov 30, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> Spell resistance works as a reduction only for damage. With status effects like death, that is the likelihood of it WORKING at all.
> 
> To give you an idea, spell resistance in Skyrim is so potent it can disable spells you cast on YOURSELF, such as Conjuration ones. That's right, you can fail to summon a monster to do your bidding because your spell resistance is so high it stops the spell from binding the monster to you.
> 
> ...



Even then assuming it has a 90% chance of failing, he only has to be hit by 10 for one of them to go through. Although with the smaller number of people in the Harry Potter verse that are capable of using Avada Kedavera, and his time slow shout it would still be difficult for enough people to tag him.

I still stand by what I said earlier, he could take anyone in HP verse 1v1, but the entire verse at once stomps him.


----------



## NemeBro (Nov 30, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Except the Op said he cant spam shouts unless he can in game as well, and he cant. Like I said his best bet at survivng against the whole verse for any ammount of time is the time slow shout and an invisibility spell.



???

I didn't say he would be spamming Shouts. 

Invisibility is a spell. Whirlwind Dash is a Shout, and one with short Recharge time.

Though one of the guys above me, Lucifeller, he had a better idea than me. Ward and then Storm Call. Or a variety of other effects that make him immune to magic.



> Except he can only disarm those that get hit by the shout, which goes in an outward cone in front of him. And if he blows his shout cooldown on that, everybody who isnt disarmed slaughters him.



He has more than just Shouts, you know. Like invisibility, or Wards which make magic a non-factor. At least, the magic that is actually dangerous, like Silence Spells or Avada Kedavra.



> Ok first and formost I am going to say what has been said to me many many times since I started posting here. We go by feats here. So saying that Dovahkiin > Paarthurnax, and Paarthurnax > Greybeards, therefor Dovahkiin > Greybeards, is folly. That is unless you can prove that Dovahkiin ony killed Paarthurnax with his Thu'um and nothing els.



Unless I have been gone for a much longer time than I thought I have, powerscaling is also used. The Dovahkiin, if his mastery of the Thu'um was not greater than Paarthurnax's at base, became greater after eating his soul. 



> And even then the Greybeards, Paarthurnax, and Dovahkiin all have different powers of the Thu'um. Dragons for example hardly ever even use their thu'um other than breathing fire/frost, or when speaking to each other. In combat (against mortals at least) they use their claws and teeth and breath to fight.



All this really did is bring up evidence that the Dovahkiin's Thu'um is greater than that of the dragons.



> Also I say once again Dovahkiin is clearly not yet as powerful as the Greybeards. They are so powerful in the voice that they unleash it just by means of normal speech, not even using specific shouts. Thats why Arngeir is the only one who can talk to you, the rest are too powerful. Dovahkiin obviously can talk to people normaly without his voice destroying them.



"The Dragonborn is the exception to all the rules."

Are you going to claim now that the Greybeards' masteries of the Thu'um surpasses that of Alduin? He can easily speak without causing devastating. Perhaps being a dragon, or having the soul of one, means you can control the Voice better (Supported by Arngeir's dialogue).

In like two days the Dovahkiin's mastery of the Thu'um is the equivelant of several years of practice for the most talented of all the Greybeards, and he goes on to defeat the strongest of all dragons, Alduin, who recognises the power of your Thu'um. So... Assuming that he is weaker than the Greybeards is a pretty big assumption.



> And again Hogwarts has prtection against harmfull spells, its not a reach that it would be protected from shouts.



Against certain curses and forms of magic I guess, but doesn't Voldemort destroy said barrier and doesn't a signifigant chunk of Hogwarts get reduced to debris? Also, notice that having magic resistance doesn't make you immune to Shouts, which are a different form of power dubbed "magic" only out of convenience.


----------



## Gone (Nov 30, 2011)

Bah we are just arguing in circles at this point, Im gonna call it a night. Besides we both seem to agree that Dova would kill anyone from HP 1v1, not sure where you stand on the entire verse though, I still say he gets stomped there.


----------



## Fish127 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hermione uses the time tuner to kill him when he was a child.

And before you go there again, the elder scrolls can't transport him through time. He used one to *view* the past, he wasn't physically there.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Dec 1, 2011)

A  dragon shout is an ability to "talk or shout at reality itself" causing it to bend to the will of your voice. That is why it is fundamentally different from magic. It is the voice of the dragon god of time Akatosh. And all reality bend to his words.


----------



## Lucifeller (Dec 1, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Even then assuming it has a 90% chance of failing, he only has to be hit by 10 for one of them to go through. Although with the smaller number of people in the Harry Potter verse that are capable of using Avada Kedavera, and his time slow shout it would still be difficult for enough people to tag him.
> 
> I still stand by what I said earlier, he could take anyone in HP verse 1v1, but the entire verse at once stomps him.



Against the whole verse, he slows time, chucks a mass hysteria spell or two at the closest group and then chills and watches as the HP verse start slaughtering EACH OTHER.

Game, set, match.

That is the problem with a guy who can throw out area of effect rage spells like it's raining. When there's a lot of you and only one of him, chances are that when the spell makes you see red, you will attack the nearest person... ie, your own allies.

There's a reason why I mentioned the rage spell family. Hell if you prefer he can chuck out Mass Paralysis. 60 seconds of people lying on the ground defenseless while he can massacre them at his leisure. That's more than enough for his Magicka to regenerate too.

Area of effect mindfuckery is a scary thing indeed. Illusion magic FTW.


----------



## Gone (Dec 1, 2011)

AOE is a fair point, but there are people in the HP verse that can see through invisibility, as well as creatures who can smell him. saying that nothing but a Patronus can kill dementors might be one of those watchacallit "no limits fallacy" so I wont argue that. But just them being around would give him trouble, maybe make it hard for him to mantain his spells. The Basalisk as well would give him trouble if he looks at it.

He would need prep time at least to do what you have described effectivly, and if both sides get prep time then there are certin members of the HP verse that would give Dova trouble.


----------



## Gone (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok I take it back, Clavicus Vile admits Dovahkiin is almost as powerful as he is (albiet with half of his power trapped inside a dog). If hes on a level to contend with a weakened Daedric Prince he destroys Hogwarts.


----------

